# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Mercedes-Benz F 015, self-driving luxury sedan, Mercedes-Benz Group AG, Stuttgart, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Mercedes-Benz Group AG

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz's CES cohost is a large robot eyeball — CES 2015

Published on Jan 6, 2015




> "Please excuse this guy, he's a little shy. He's not familiar with humans." Forget the self-driving luxury "cocoon on wheels," the best part of Mercedes-Benz at CES is Cambot.


Article "Mercedes-Benz's CES cohost is a robot eyeball on wheels"

by Ross Miller
January 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz | Keynote Intro Dieter Zetsche - CES 2015 

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> Robots talking about humans.

----------


## Airicist

Dr. Dieter Zetsche keynote highlights 

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> With the self-driving luxury sedan F 015 Luxury in Motion, Mercedes-Benz shows how the automobile is changing from a means of transportation to a private retreating space. Offering maximum space in a lounge-like interior, the F 015 elevates comfort and luxury to a new level. One key aspect of the research vehicle is the continuous exchange of information between vehicle, passengers, and the outside world. This makes the International Consumer Electronics Show 2015 in Las Vegas, Nevada, the logical place for the world premiere of the F 015 Luxury in Motion.

----------


## Airicist

Dr. Thomas Weber on the F 015 Luxury in Motion 

Published on Jan 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "CES 2015: The ‘amazing’ autonomous Mercedes"

by Paul Godsmark
January 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

The Mercedes-Benz F 015 self-driving car 

Published on Mar 19, 2015




> We talk with Peter Lehmann, chief engineer of Mercedes' autonomous vehicle, and go for a ride in the car of the future.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz F 015: the amazing way we'll drive in 2030 

Published on Mar 20, 2015




> Outside San Francisco, Mercedes-Benz offered us a demonstration of its incredible F 015 Luxury In Motion.

----------


## Airicist

The Mercedes robot car that will make you stop driving 

Published on Mar 27, 2015




> Driverless vehicles are futuristic and cool, but are they appealing? Mercedes built the F 015 "Luxury in Motion," which shows off some incredible features that make the idea of not-driving sound better than ever.
> 
> Kim Horcher and Brett Erlich (Viral Video Film School) discuss and debate-- would YOU want to let this car take the wheel?

----------


## Airicist

Riding Mercedes' self-driving car, the F 015

Published on Mar 27, 2015




> Daimler gave Engadget's Nicole Lee a sneak preview of their automated concept car from the future. 
> Read more here:
> "Riding in Mercedes' luxurious, self-driving car of the future"
> 
> by Nicole Lee
> March 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

On the road: Mercedes F 015 

Published on Mar 31, 2015




> Brian Cooley rides in the Mercedes F 015 self-driving concept vehicle and explains how we'll live with cars in the future.






A driving experience of a different kind – the F 015 - Mercedes-Benz original

Published on Apr 28, 2015




> Futuristic design meets sophisticated technology. In San Francisco the engineering team of the Mercedes-Benz F 015 Luxury in Motion gives an exclusive insight.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz F 015 Luxury in Motion at Hauptplatz in Linz

Published on Sep 1, 2015




> The F 015 showed up at Hauptplatz Linz on September 1, 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz: Back to the Future - F 015 Luxury in Motion

Published on Oct 22, 2015




> Arrived in the future: The Mercedes-Benz F 015 Luxury in Motion - our vision of autonomous driving.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz Vision Tokyo Concept : 2015 Tokyo Motor Show

Published on Nov 4, 2015




> Mercedes-Benz has pulled the wraps from its Vision Tokyo concept, revealing the latest in a growing list of futuristic show cars. 
> 
> Building on January’s F015 concept, the Vision Tokyo similarly combines sleek, futuristic styling with a focus on lifestyle-oriented driverless electric vehicle technology.
> 
> Though Mercedes describes the Vision Tokyo as a five-seater, one glimpse at the interior reveals it’s a spacious and lounge-like people mover.
> 
> There’s still a steering wheel up front too, along with expansive head-up displays, meaning occupants can choose to drive it manually if they wish.
> 
> The Vision Tokyo won’t appear in showrooms anytime soon, but with most car makers looking at 2020 to 2030 as a launch window for their driverless vehicle technologies, it may not be too long before creations such as this are a reality on the road.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz F 015 Luxury in Motion

Published on Apr 9, 2019




> The Mercedes-Benz F 015 Luxury in Motion research vehicle makes the future tangible with the revolutionary concept of autonomous driving. A luxury sedan with total connectivity between vehicle, passengers, and the outside world, it's a preview of how the self-driving car of the future could evolve into a platform for communication and interaction.

----------

